# subclinical hypothyroidism-suggestions for icd-9



## renaew (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, any suggestions for icd-9 dx code for subclinical hypothyroidism?
Renae, CPC


----------



## cfuficat (Sep 16, 2008)

*Subclinical Hypothyroidism*

I use 244.9.  My understanding of subclinical hypothyroidism is that the patient still has hypothyroidism mostly likely based on lab values and the patient is not currently experiencing any manifestations/symptoms of the disease such as: 

Fatigue
Weakness
Weight gain or increased difficulty losing weight
Coarse, dry hair 
Dry, rough pale skin
Hair loss 
Cold intolerance (can't tolerate the cold like those around you)
Muscle cramps and frequent muscle aches
Constipation
Depression
Irritability
Memory loss
Abnormal menstrual cycles
Decreased libido

Thanks,

Christy
RHIT, CPC


----------

